

Break MirageOS's TLS for 10 BTC - mwj
http://ownme.ipredator.se/

======
amirmc
Most of the discussion is on the other submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9027743](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9027743)

